# Geflochteneschnur zum Posenfischen



## Lupus (25. Oktober 2009)

Tach Gemeinde,
um es gleich vorweg zu sagen ICH HABE ÜBERHAUPT KEINE AHNUNG VOM STIPPEN...
ich werde zum Köderfischfang im Ausland eine Matchrute in den Einsatzbringen und habe mich gefragt ob man dabei nicht auch mit dünner Geflochtener fischen kann???? Oder wäre das zurabiat für die Köderfischis..... muss schon noch erwähnen das ich es nicht auf Lauben abgesehen habe sondern auch dicke Rotaugen und Brassen von 20cm +
Danke für eure Tips


----------



## pfuitoifel (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Geflochteneschnur zum Posenfischen*

Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall zu einer monofilen Schnur raten.Sie ist einfach elastischer und dadurch ist die Gefahr des ausschlitzens wesentlich geringer.Mit einer multifilen Schnur müsstest du viel sensibler anschlagen und auch drillen.


----------



## Lenzibald (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Geflochteneschnur zum Posenfischen*

Servus. Klar geht das ich habe an 2 Posenruten 0.04er Fireline Crystal drauf. Wo ich auf Schleien und Karpfen fische sind sehr viele Wasserpflanzen da hst mit Monofil keine Chance. Dünne geflochtene schneidet sich durchs Kraut. Fische mit Posen zwischen 0,5 und 1gramm Tragkraft. Vorsichtig drillen dann geht das schon.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Lupus (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Geflochteneschnur zum Posenfischen*

Beim feedern fischt man ja auch mit Geflochtener....
Und hat Geflochtene noch andere Vorteile außer das es Kraut schneidet??


----------



## derNershofer (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Geflochteneschnur zum Posenfischen*

ich würde sagen ab einer gewissen distanz kannst du sogar den anhieb besser durch bekommen


----------



## Matt Hayes (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Geflochteneschnur zum Posenfischen*

Hallo Lupus,

generell verwendet man beim Feedern nicht unbedingt Geflecht.
Wenn ich auf Distanzen von unter 50m fische, ist eine Geflochtene eigentlich nicht nötig.
Neben ihrer Fähigleit Kraut (manchmal) zu durchschneiden, der wesentliche Vorteil darin, dass sie bei selben Durchmesser wie Monofile, eine viel höere Tragkraft hat.
Wärend du beim Karpfenangeln zum Beispielim Durchschnitt eine 0,35er verwendest, wenn du Monofile nimmst, reicht bei Geflochtener 0,20 volkommen aus.

Ausserdem hat man durch die geflochtene Schnur einen viel direkteren Kontakt zum Köder da sie  keine Dehnung hat.
D.h. du kannst Bisse viel stärker erkennen, was beim Angeln auf große Distanz oder beim SPinnfischen sehr hilfreich sein kann.

Zu deiner ersten Frage würde ich sagen:
Wenn du sowieso eine geflochtene Schnur besitzt kannste diese zwar verwenden, aber es werden vll. ein paar Fische ausschlitzen.
Dir dafür extra eine geflochtene Schnur zuzulegen halte ich für reine Geldverschwenung, da Monofile in diesem Fall nicht nur besser sondern auch viel billiger ist 

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen, 
MfG


----------



## pfuitoifel (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Geflochteneschnur zum Posenfischen*



Lupus schrieb:


> Beim feedern fischt man ja auch mit Geflochtener....
> Und hat Geflochtene noch andere Vorteile außer das es Kraut schneidet??



Beim Feedern nehme ich zwar auch ´ne Geflochtene,aber nur auf größere Distanz.Und dann hab ich mindestens 10m Monofile als Schlagschur.


----------



## marc46 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Geflochteneschnur zum Posenfischen*

beim feeder fischen fischt man die geflochtene nur auf große distansen weil die bisserkenung einfach fiel besser ist und der anschlag besser durch kommt. beim posen fischen wirst du mehr parücken haben und mehr fische Verliehren da du keien pufer mehr hast das wird oft unter schätz wen du nen größeren fisch mal dran bekommst wirst du merken wie die mono dir hilft


----------



## FehmarnAngler (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Geflochteneschnur zum Posenfischen*

...vorallem schwimmen die meißten Flecht-/Termofusionsschnüre wodurch die Schnur immer einen schönen Bogen ergibt und die Pose treibt....


----------



## Koalabaer (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Geflochteneschnur zum Posenfischen*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> ...vorallem schwimmen die meißten Flecht-/Termofusionsschnüre wodurch die Schnur immer einen schönen Bogen ergibt und die Pose treibt....



Genau #6 viel schwieriger unter Wasser zu bekommen wie Mono.

aber gerade die fehlende Dehnung ist beim Brassenangeln nicht gerade behilflich...diese kurzen Schläge...werden einfach durch eine monofile Schnur besser abgefangen.

@Lenzibald  0,04 hat wahrscheinlich nicht mal 3,5kg Tragkraft, entspricht so 16-18mono!du redest dann von Satzkarpfen und auch nicht von Seerosen oder ähnlichen Wasserpflanzen?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Case (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Geflochteneschnur zum Posenfischen*

Eine sinkende Schnur ist meiner Meinung nach Quatsch.

Wie kriegt man denn einen Anhieb beim Posenfischen hin, 
wenn 10 Meter Schnur unter Wasser sind.?

Ich fische auch mit mono bein Posenfischen. Aber ich fette sie 
immer ein, damit sie schwimmt. 

Geflochtene geht sicher auch. Muss man halt vorsichtiger drillen,
wie Lenzibald geschrieben bereits geschrieben hat. Mit mono-
Vorfach selbstverständlich.

Case


----------



## Koalabaer (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Geflochteneschnur zum Posenfischen*

@Case
na auf jedenfall besser, als wenn die Schnur im Bogen auf dem Wasser verläuft 
von dem abtreiben der Montage vom Futterplatz ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## da Poser (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Geflochteneschnur zum Posenfischen*

Bei fliessenden Gewässern auftreibende Schnur, bei stehenden unter Einsatz von Wagglern sinkende Schnüre.
Für eine normale Matchrute reicht eine 16er Mono locker aus.
Erst bei den Powermodellen fürs Fischen mit schweren Wagglern oder beim Ansitz auf Karpfen kann man bis zur ca. 28er hochgehen.
Wobei ich in der Jugend mit einer 40-80g Telerute und 35er Platil Strong auch eine Menge gefangen habe, da reden wir aber nicht über sensible Matchmontagen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Geflochteneschnur zum Posenfischen*



Case schrieb:


> Eine sinkende Schnur ist meiner Meinung nach Quatsch.
> 
> Wie kriegt man denn einen Anhieb beim Posenfischen hin,
> wenn 10 Meter Schnur unter Wasser sind.?
> ...



Das ist ne interessante Meinung, da sie in völligem Gegensatz zu meiner steht. Drum zitiere ich dich und stelle meine daneben.
Zur Sache:
Ich vertrete die Ansicht, dass ne sinkende Schnur, sich richtig gut fischen lässt und im Vorteil ist.
Bsp.: Matchfischen:
Bei einer schwimmenden Schnur überwerfe ich zunächst den Futterplatz und kurbel, dann mit ins Wasser gesenkter Rutenspitze ein, um meine Schnur unter Wasser zu bekommen, damit der Wind nicht ständig Schnurbögen rein macht.
Bei ner sinkenden Schnur(ich fische die Browning Black Magic Sinking Line) reichen 1- 2 Kurbelumdrehungen um der Schnur nen "Sinkimpuls" zu geben.

Eine andere Sache ist: wenn ich die Schnur stramm ziehe habe ich zunächst in jedem Fall direkten Kontakt zum Köder. Ist die Schnur unter Wasser, bleibt das lange auch so(Stillwasser), ist die Schnur über Wasser(schwimmende), kannste bald wieder stramm ziehen. Nach ner Weile angelst du vor deinen Füßen oder wirfst bei Zeiten neu aus.
Also nen Nachteil bei einer sinkenden Schnur, kann ich da zumindest beim Matchangeln nicht erkennen.#d


----------



## Case (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Geflochteneschnur zum Posenfischen*

@ Sensitvfischer

Es ist völlig richtig was Du schreibst.
Mit der schwimmenden Schnur habe ich mehr Arbeit. Aber ich brauche
beim Anhieb nicht den Wiederstand, den die unter Wasser befindliche Schnur
bietet überwinden. 

Wenn die sinkende Schnur schon mal einen halben Meter unter Wasser ist, 
dann ergibt das ja auch einen Bogen. Und im Prinzip ziehe ich die Pose
beim Anhieb unter Wasser. Da sie ja erstmal der Schnur folgt. Das finde 
ich beim Stippen extrem lästig, und ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht,
dass weniger Anhiebe sitzen.

Nun, und wie entsteht eigentlich der Bogen in der schwimmenden Schnur ?
Zum Einen durch Wind, zum Anderen durch Strömungen die auch im
Stillwasser vorkommen. Strömungen können wir vernachlässigen, da diese
sowohl schwimmende als auch sinkende Schnur mitnimmt. 

Bleibt der Wind. Der treibt Deine Pose auch von der Futterstelle weg.
Allerdings langsamer als meine.

Ist also eine Frage des Aufwandes. Ist es nun aber besser mein Köder treibt 
fünf mal über die Futterstelle, währen Deiner das zwei mal macht ?

Case


----------



## Koalabaer (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Geflochteneschnur zum Posenfischen*

nur noch mal als Hinweis:
wer seinen Köder beim Wagglerfischen aufgelegt auf dem Futterplatz halten möchte.Der entfette die Schnur und bringe sie unter die Wasseroberfläche,besonders zu empfehlen je weiter der Angelplatz entfernt ist.
Unterstützt wird das schon mal durch die Wagglerbefestigung...diese befindet sich ja bekannlich beim Waggler nur unten.

Wer jedoch seinen Köder möglichst oft über den Futterplatz treiben möchte,der wähle die Methode von Case. 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Case (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Geflochteneschnur zum Posenfischen*

Völlig einig.#h

Case


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Geflochteneschnur zum Posenfischen*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> nur noch mal als Hinweis:
> wer seinen Köder beim Wagglerfischen aufgelegt auf dem Futterplatz halten möchte.Der entfette die Schnur und bringe sie unter die Wasseroberfläche,besonders zu empfehlen je weiter der Angelplatz entfernt ist.
> Unterstützt wird das schon mal durch die Wagglerbefestigung...diese befindet sich ja bekannlich beim Waggler nur unten.
> 
> ...



Du hast Licht ins Dunkel gebracht, ich war matchen, Case beim Stippen.#6
Beim Stippen will ich die Schnur auch nicht unter Wasser haben und beim Bolognesefischen auch nicht.#d
Schon lustig, wie man aneinander vorbei schreiben kann, aber jetzt haben wir wenigstens, dem Interessierten, gleich beide Angeltechniken erklärt, hinsichtlich, wo die Schnur, warum sein soll.:q


----------



## Lenzibald (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Geflochteneschnur zum Posenfischen*

Servus.@Koalalbär Ich rede von Karpfen zwischen 1 und 3 Kilo und Schleien bis 3 Kilo meistens so um 1 kilo. Ich habs vorher mit 25er Monofil versucht ein Abriss nach dem anderen. Seit ich mit Geflochtener Fische keine Abrisse mehr ab und zu ein ausschlitzer aber sehr selten da ich ne ganz weiche Rute fische. Versuchs mal mit 0.04 oder 0,08er Fireline da schneidest Seerosenstengel wie Butter durch leichter als mit dickerer Geflochtener. Ich finde auch das 5 oder 10meter Mono vorschalten so gut wie gar nichts bringt, lieber ne weichere Rute und Bremse lockern bringt weit mehr.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Andal (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Geflochteneschnur zum Posenfischen*

Die Ruten sind leider meist die Krux an der Sache. Moderne Ruten sind meist zu hart und die Klassiker sind seltenst gefelchttauglich beringt. Eine Hardy, Bruce & Walker, Modern Arms oder andere Schätze verschandelt man ja nur ungern mit SIC-Ringen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Geflochteneschnur zum Posenfischen*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> ...@Lenzibald  0,04 hat wahrscheinlich nicht mal 3,5kg Tragkraft, entspricht so 16-18mono!...
> Gruß Jörg



Das ist nämlich der Knackpunkt und der Schwachsinn an geflochtener Schnur, weil sie eben in Wirklichkeit, keinen großen Tragkraftvorteil, gegenüber einer monofilen Schnur, gleichen Durchmessers besitzt und man kann mit ihr daher auch nicht, wesentlich feiner fischen, wie die Angelgeräteindustrie vorlügt und viele es glauben.
Nimmt man ihre schlechte Abriebfestigkeit hinzu, ist ihr Tragkraftvorsprung beim Angeln gleich komplett aufgefressen.

Richtig ist, dass man mit ihr durchaus besser, auf große Distanzen fischen kann, weil sie kaum Dehnung hat, der Kontakt zum Köder klasse ist, der Anschlag top durchkommt. Das war es aber so ziemlich mit den Vorteilen des Geflechts.

Allerdings frage ich mich, wie oft auf große Distanzen gefischt wird, seit es die geflochtene Schnur gibt?
Ich habe den Eindruck, deutlich öfter als vorher und oft völlig sinnfrei!
Plötzlich glaubt jeder, jenseits der 100 Meter- Marke fischen zu müssen und dort seinen Fisch zu finden, da kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln.
Da werden manchmal Körbe ins Freiwasser geklatscht, irgendwo am Horizont, während ich keine 30 Meter vom Ufer weg, im Minutentakt Fische rausziehe.
Bei soviel Blödheit kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln, aber Hauptsache weit draußen! #q#d


----------



## Koalabaer (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Geflochteneschnur zum Posenfischen*

@Sensitivfischer
also der Tragkraftvorteil ist schon enorm! fische in Südnorwegen momentan eine 18er geflochtene...damit kannst du dein Boot verankern. 

hier kommt aber auch die geringe Abriebfestigkeit nicht zum tragen!

in unseren Gewässern ist sie mir dagegen nicht immer und überall überlegen,ganz im Gegenteil...oft kommt mir die Dehnung sogar gelegen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Geflochteneschnur zum Posenfischen*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> @Sensitivfischer
> also der Tragkraftvorteil ist schon enorm! fische in Südnorwegen momentan eine 18er geflochtene...damit kannst du dein Boot verankern.
> 
> hier kommt aber auch die geringe Abriebfestigkeit nicht zum tragen!
> ...



Geflochtene Schnur wo 0,18mm drauf steht oder geflochtene Schnur, die mit dem Mikroskop, selbst nachgemessen, im Schnitt 0,18mm Durchmesser besitzt?

Ich glaube du sprichst von erst genanntem Fall.


----------



## Koalabaer (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Geflochteneschnur zum Posenfischen*

ich spreche von geflochtener Schnur wo 0,18mm drauf steht...und ich nicht weiß wie dick sie tatsächlich ist,ebenso von monofiler...da trifft das selbe zu.


----------



## Lenzibald (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Geflochteneschnur zum Posenfischen*

Servus. Mir ist schon klar das die Durchmesser bei Geflecht gelogen sind. Soll die 0,04er Fireline 0,10 durchmesser haben ist mir auch egal. Mach einfach mal den Versuch ne 0,10er Monofile um die Hand gewickelt abzureißen ist kein Problem wenn du das mit ner 0,04 oder 0,08er Fireline versucht wirst du die die Hände gewaltig zerschneiden. Genau so ist es mit Wasserpflanzen. Ich fisch auch meißt Monoschnur nur wenn viele Wasserplanzen sind ist mir Geflochtene lieber. Ich rede nicht nur vom Hörensagen sondern aus eigener Erfahrung. Ich fische auch selten auf Entfernung von mehr als 50meter wozu füttert man an sag ich mal.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Geflochteneschnur zum Posenfischen*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> ich spreche von geflochtener Schnur wo 0,18mm drauf steht...und ich nicht weiß wie dick sie tatsächlich ist,ebenso von monofiler...da trifft das selbe zu.



Eben und das kannst du knicken, die ist schnell mal 0,13mm dicker, als drauf steht, so krass ist das bei Monoschnüren nie.
Hier mal ne Seite mit Monoschnurtest, das siehst du mal die üblich Durchmesserabweichung von Mono und in welcher Größenordnung sich das abspielt:
http://www.eftta.com/german/line_test_results.html?cart=11084057726171536

und hier mal ne gute Verklickerung, was bei geflochtenen Schnüren maximal geht, 
man lese besonders unter Punkt: Welche Tragkräfte können polyfile Schnüre aus Dyneema  höchstens erreichen?:

http://www.stroft.de/faq.html#abschnitt3

Vielleicht weißt du nun, was mein Problem mit den Legenden über sagenhaft tragfähige Geflechte ist.


----------



## powerpauer (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Geflochteneschnur zum Posenfischen*

Hallo 

nein zum posen fischen kein geflecht - auf jeden fall die mono benutzen, die geflochtene benutze ich auch abe bei spinfischen mit gufi oder zum schwere feederangelei aber auch dann mit Schlagschnur auch zum schwere ansitz auf hecht Aal und Zander nehme ich gerne geflecht mit schlagschnur - aber zum posen fischen finde ich die nicht besonders gut .

Gruß Powerpauer.:vik:


----------



## Tricast (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Geflochteneschnur zum Posenfischen*

Ich kenne keinen der im Kader angelt und mit Geflecht seine Posenruten bestückt hat. Und die Jungs nehmen jeden Vorteil mit, den sie kriegen können.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Sensitivfischer (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Geflochteneschnur zum Posenfischen*

Wundert mich kein Stück.
Wer sich die Mühe macht und sich mein Posting Nr. 26 mit allen Details reinpfeift, weiß spätestens dann Bescheid.


----------

